# Ciao!



## piranha (7 Settembre 2020)

Ciao a tutti, grazie per avermi accettato sul vostro forum! Vedo tantissimi topic interessantissimi anche al di fuori dal calcio e spero di poter contribuire coi miei interventi! Forza Milan!!!


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Settembre 2020)

piranha ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, grazie per avermi accettato sul vostro forum! Vedo tantissimi topic interessantissimi anche al di fuori dal calcio e spero di poter contribuire coi miei interventi! Forza Milan!!!



Benvenuto!


----------



## fabri47 (7 Settembre 2020)

piranha ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti, grazie per avermi accettato sul vostro forum! Vedo tantissimi topic interessantissimi anche al di fuori dal calcio e spero di poter contribuire coi miei interventi! Forza Milan!!!


Ciao e benvenuto!


----------



## Butcher (7 Settembre 2020)

Welcome


----------



## Zanc9 (7 Settembre 2020)

Ciao amico forza Milan!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Settembre 2020)

Benvenuto


----------

